# Marge's annual July molt



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meyer hatchery Dominique.She had her first molt last July at 13 months old and
is molting again at 25 months old.
View attachment 20959

View attachment 20960

View attachment 20961

View attachment 20962

last year
View attachment 20963


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, I've have quite a few over the years that molted whenever the mood struck. 

Marge is probably going to do this for you at this time every year. At least with where you live you won't have to worry about her being cold in winter.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have five or so molting right now too... There just has to be someone swimming against the tide... Luckily molting this time a year is a lot better than in the dead of winter. Have a few that like to do that too!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

sometimes mine have a group molt and sometimes it's just one or two now and then.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

This BR didnt molt like the others last year. She's making up for it now and has a ways to go.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don't think Marge has laid an egg in over a year..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want to know for certain when the weather warms, use the food coloring trick.

Truthfully, it's not that unusual for them to quit at what we consider a young age. She's what? Almost four now?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

30 months old


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone's always molting here.


----------

